# Newbie with some simple HMPKs



## Wariactiv (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Im a reptilian by heart but for the past week, I have been plague by Bettas in my dreams so I succumbed to the temptation. Having some acquaintances who are breeders, it was quite easy for me to acquire some fishies. Here are a few of em. Really a fan of Plakats!

MG


















AOC


















MG Monster


















I dont know what this is...











Regards,
Wari


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Whoa! Gorgeous!

What do AOC and MG mean?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum..and wow, great fish!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your fish look amazing!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! I LOVE HMPk's!! They are my favorite and yours are so beautiful, the photography is amazing!!


----------



## Wariactiv (Sep 8, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Whoa! Gorgeous!
> 
> What do AOC and MG mean?


The terms came from my friends. They said AOC- Any other color, ang MG- stands for Mustard Gas.  Just following them.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice looking fish! What a way to get into owning bettas... ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh of course! Mustard gas. The first one definitely is and I think the last one is too. But the "monster" doesn't look like MG to me. I could easily be wrong I'm still a newb ;-) In any case they are exceptional!


----------



## bbulino (Jan 18, 2012)

I would kill for a HMPK but no stores around where i live sell them and i dont feel comfortable ordering them online. Nice fish though!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

They're so pretty, especially the first blue one. I like PK's too, but I don't have any.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

My whole collection revolves around hmpks! You have amazing bettas!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

OOOH! They are gorgeous! Plakats are my favourites, too! I am so jealous! I am the same way. I am not very comfortable ordering online, and I doubt I can get any PKs around here.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Those pictures are amazing! And they're all gorgeous, though I'm partial to your first little guy--lovely coloring.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

GAH! Your fish are amazing! HMPK are also my favorite. Idk what it is about them that I am drawn too lol but yea your fish rock!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! 

You have some stunning boys!! And photography skills, what type of camera are you using??


----------



## Spiderling00 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are amazing fish! I love the AOC.


----------



## Wariactiv (Sep 8, 2012)

Many thanks for the warm welcome. Im using the Olympus OMD with kit lens.


----------

